#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Pipeline And Fluid Flow >  >  >  Piping Stress Analysis By L.C.Peng

## sayedfarhanali

Hello All!




if Anyone have this book please share!See More: Piping Stress Analysis By L.C.Peng

----------


## spk

Pl. send me also.

----------


## maskedsperm

Interested too.... please, post the link (Anyone...)

Thanks !!!

----------


## williamsking

I have been looking for this book for many years, please share with us, thanks!

----------


## DSB123

williamsking,
                  You say you have been looking for this book for many years!. Well possibly that's why you have not found it because it was only published last year around june time and it immediately run out. There was a further release in December. Mind you I don't understand how you could have been looking for something that was not there!!!

----------


## vikaschaurasia

Interested too.... please, post the link (Anyone...)

Thanks !!!

----------


## kunal_5683

HII TO ALL ... 

well its very helpful if any can upload the peng book ,,, 

Thanks to all

----------


## pankajjadhav

Hi, I also want this Book. Please upload the same..

Thanks in Advance
Paj

----------


## pankajjadhav

Any lead on this book please?....


PAJ...

----------


## raji@singapura

me too in need of "Pipe Stress Engineering by Liang-Chuan Peng "..anybody can help us?

 Thanks,
  Raji

----------


## raji@singapura

HI All,

Please help us...This book is most urgent since so many forum mates are looking for the same!!!

We all are very thankful, if anybody can make it.

Thanks,
Raji




Pipe Stress Engineering
Order #: 802854 
ISBN #: 9780791802854 
Published: 2009
Product Type: Print-Book 
No. of pages: 500
By Liang-Chuan Peng and Tsen-Loong Peng

PREFACE 
NOMENCLATURE 

1. Introduction 

1.1. The Scope of Pipe Stress Analysis; 1.2. Piping Components and Connecting Equipment; 1.3. Modes of Failure; 1.4. Piping Codes; 1.5. Industry Practice; 1.6. Design Specification; 1.7. Plant Walk-down. 

2. Strength of Materials Basics 

2.1. Tensile Strength; 2.2. Elastic Relationship of Stress and Strain; 2.3. Static Equilibrium; 2.4. Stresses due to Moments; 2.5. Stresses in Pipes; 2.6. Evaluation of Multi-Dimensional Stresses; 2.7. Basic Beam Formulas; 2.8. Analysis of Piping Assembly. 

3. Thermal Expansion and Piping Flexibility 

3.1. Thermal Expansion Force and Stress; 3.2. Methods of Providing Flexibility; 3.3. Self-Limiting Stress; 3.4. Stress Intensification and Flexibility Factors; 3.5. Allowable Thermal Expansion Stress Range; 3.6. Cold Spring; 3.7. Pressure Effects on Piping Flexibility; 3.8. General Procedure of Piping Flexibility Analysis; 3.9. Problems with Too Much Flexibility; 3.10. Field Proven Systems. 

4. Code Stress Requirements 

4.1. Design Chapter of the Piping Codes; 4.2. Loadings to be Considered; 4.3. Basic Allowable Stresses; 4.4. Pressure Design; 4.5. Stresses of Piping Components; 4.6. Class 1 Nuclear Piping. 

5. Discontinuity Stresses 

5.1. Differential Equation of the Beam Deflection Curve; 5.2. The Infinite Beam on Elastic Foundation with Concentrated Load; 5.3. Semi-Infinite Beam on Elastic Foundation; 5.4. Application of Beam on Elastic Foundation to Cylindrical Shells; 5.5. Effective Widths; 5.6. Choking Model; 5.7. Stresses at Junctions Between Dissimilar Materials ; 5.8. Vessel Shell Rotation. 

6. Pipe Supports and Restraints 

6.1. Device Terminology and Basic Functions; 6.2. Support Spacing; 6.3. Analysis of Piping Systems Resting on Supports; 6.4. Variable Spring and Constant Effort Supports; 6.5. Support of Long Risers; 6.6. Significance of Support Friction; 6.7. Support of Large Pipes; 6.8. Pipe Stresses at Integral Support Attachments; 6.9. Treatment of Support Stiffness and Displacement. 

7. Flexible Connections 

7.1. Basic Flexible Joint Elements and Analytical Tools; 7.2. Using Catalog Data; 7.3. Applications of Bellow Expansion Joints; 7.4. Slip Joints; 7.5. Flexible Hoses; 7.6. Examples of Improper Installation of Expansion Joints. 

8. Interface with Stationary Equipment 

8.1. Flange Leakage Concern; 8.2. Sensitive Valves; 8.3. Pressure Vessel Connections; 8.4. Power Boiler and Process Heater Connections; 8.5. Air-Cooled Heat Exchanger Connections; 8.6. Low-Type Tank Connections. 

9. Interface with Rotating Equipment 

9.1. Brief background of Allowable Piping Load on Rotating Equipment; 9.2. Evaluation of Piping Load on Rotating Equipment ; 9.3. Steam Power Turbine; 9.4. Mechanical Drive Steam Turbines; 9.5. Centrifugal Pumps; 9.6. Centrifugal Compressors; 9.7. Reciprocating Compressors and Pumps; 9.8. Problems with Some Techniques Used in Reducing Piping Loads; 9.9. Example Procedure for Designing Rotating Equipment Piping. 

10. Transportation Pipeline and Buried Piping 

10.1. Governing Codes and General Design Requirements; 10.2. Behaviors of Long Pipeline; 10.3. Pipeline Bends; 10.4. Basic Elements of Soil Mechanics; 10.5. Example Calculations of Basic Pipeline Behaviors ; 10.6. Simulation of Soil Resistance; 10.7. Behaviors of Large Bends; 10.8. Construction of Analytical Model; 10.9. Anchor and Drag Anchor. 

11. Special Thermal Problems 

11.1. Thermal Bowing; 11.2. Refractory Lined Pipe; 11.3. Un-insulated Flange Connections; 11.4. Unmatched Small Branch Connections; 11.5. Socket-welded Connections. 

12. Dynamic Analysis  Part 1, SDOF Systems and Basics 

12.1. Impact and Dynamic Load Factor; 12.2. Single Degree of Freedom (SDOF) Structures; 12.3. Damping; 12.4. Sonic Velocity vs. Flow Velocity; 12.5. Shaking Forces due to Fluid Flow; 12.6. Safety Valve Relieving Forces; 12.7. Steam Turbine Trip Load. 

13. Dynamic Analysis  Part 2, MDOF Systems and Applications 

13.1. Lumped-Mass Multi-Degree of Freedom (MDOF) Systems; 13.2. Piping Subject to Ground Motion; 13.3. Account for Uncertainties; 13.4. Steady State Vibration and Harmonic Analysis; 13.5. Time History Analysis. 

APPENDIX A Standard Nominal Pipe Wall Thickness; APPENDIX B, Dimension of Butt-Welding Fittings; APPENDIX C, Thermal Expansion Rate of Piping Materials; APPENDIX D, Modulus of Elasticity of Piping Materials; APPENDIX E, Valve and Flange Data; APPENDIX F, ASME B31.1 Allowable Stress. 

INDEX

----------


## himanshu_me040@yahoo.co.i

pls send me also

----------


## rainie1284

please send me as well.. eager to learn more on pipeline

See More: Piping Stress Analysis By L.C.Peng

----------


## armanhaydarian

Please send me the book if you have it.
armanhaydarian@gmail.com

----------


## jsn1980

please send me also this book

----------


## andak777

Please send me the book if some one have it.

Thanks

----------


## Ghanim

is there any link?

----------


## abossy229

GENT.

I FOUND THIS SITE FOR THE AUTHOR L.C Peng 

HOPE IT IS USEFULL

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## sihadjmohand

hello,
me too i need this book, please there is any one can help us.
thanck s much

----------


## viku

Dears Friends,
I am pleased,If anyone posted the link of this book
thanks in advance

----------


## sihadjmohand

hello, thanks 
my freind, you are very nice
do you have other links -please,
it's very importante fore me
see you next

----------


## John Breen

Fellow Professional Engineers,

The authors of this excellent book have spent MOST OF THEIR LIFE TIMES in acquiring the knowledge upon which this book is based.  This knowledge is shared in this book unselfishly.  We are all human beings and we only have a finite amount of time to live and educate ourselves (and to reap the rewards for our efforts).  Some of our time is wasted upon SEARCHING for the source for the information we crave.  The authors of this book (acknowledged experts in their field) have invested a PART OF THEIR FINITE LIVES in preparing, writing and revising this book.  You will search long and hard to find the information in this book through myriad other sources  what is an hour of your life worth to you?...a day?...a month? To STEAL this book (and that is exactly what most of the mindless posting above is asking for) is unconscionably SELFISH to the point of being UNPROFESSIONAL.  More to the point this behavior is criminal.  This is the best book that has EVER been written on the subject of Piping Engineering.  If you are truly a student of Piping Engineering (and I hope that includes all of us) your will recognize that this book is worth very much more than the price the publisher is asking (and the authors receive only a portion of that price).  How would YOU feel if someone could STEAL a day of your life from you? ..a week?...a month? We should all act responsibly as PROFESSIONALS and reward the authors for their expertise, hard work and unselfishness by buying the book from the publisher or the publishers authorized representative.  Ask yourself, are you a professional engineer or are you a criminal.

----------


## vikaschaurasia

every thing is right in this world  why u are so warried?? i advise u buy book and scan it and  link on this site this is the punishment of above artical.

----------


## DSB123

John Breen,
                  Very well said. That's why I purchased the book and it was well worth the money.

vikaschaurasia,
                       Grow up and don't be such a silly boy!!! Put your hand in your pocket and buy the book.

----------


## oinostro

dear John Breen, 


I totally agree with you. however, personally, I prefer to read even a portion of the book before buying it. I was very helpful to read it to decide to buy. this was because someone shared a part of it with us. I think it also is a good way of promoting it. a good example of this is googlebook's. now I bought it, and this is exactly the book I was looking for a long time agoSee More: Piping Stress Analysis By L.C.Peng

----------


## Galvatron3000

Mr Breen is a SENIOR pipestress engineer, member of B31.3 Commitee, the most didactic person in this fiel (see one of the many interventions from him in the Coade forum), etc, etc,etc. If he says that Peng's book is the best book, BELIEVE HIM!

Mr. Peng do not need presentation; for the young people, he was co-author of the first Nuclear stress program (1957?), a worldwide recognized authority, author of Simflex stress program (what a pitty that him did no continued to update his program!) and many fundamentals papers (for more than 40 years his papers have been the base for buried pipe calculations). Etc, etc, etc.

I bougth the book and, in my weithgless opinion, it is the Pipestress Best Book never writed. I am a pipestress analyst, with many faults, and I am learning from each word of the book, each time I read it.

Do the honors to Mr. Peng, (and to yourself !), bougth it and stop to CRY!
 Best Regards

----------


## Tengku_Syahdilan

buy...buy...buy

----------


## Tengku_Syahdilan

if you asked this book 4 or 5 years later maybe its ok....but know you must buy it...please honour mr.Peng

----------


## Tengku_Syahdilan

if you are really an engineer....you must be paid well...n this book only cost about 160 us dollar guys....please...please buy it and stop cry...

----------


## DSB123

Tengku,
            I agree that people should buy the book but there is no good wittering on about it with so many posts is there...

----------


## rakanandhan

Hai Professionals,

I am Ready to pay. I am In singapore. I search in all shops. i can not get it. and then i tried in ASME Website. But i can not get it. I treid in India Also. I cna not get it.

Please give me a proper guideline. where can i get it in singapore.

----------


## sihadjmohand

hello,
plase i'm a junior pipe stres i need this book, i live in algeria i work for wood group compagny, i want realy to buy this book,
can u helpe me to obtain it.
who mush it cost please.






> Mr Breen is a SENIOR pipestress engineer, member of B31.3 Commitee, the most didactic person in this fiel (see one of the many interventions from him in the Coade forum), etc, etc,etc. If he says that Peng's book is the best book, BELIEVE HIM!
> 
> Mr. Peng do not need presentation; for the young people, he was co-author of the first Nuclear stress program (1957?), a worldwide recognized authority, author of Simflex stress program (what a pitty that him did no continued to update his program!) and many fundamentals papers (for more than 40 years his papers have been the base for buried pipe calculations). Etc, etc, etc.
> 
> I bougth the book and, in my weithgless opinion, it is the Pipestress Best Book never writed. I am a pipestress analyst, with many faults, and I am learning from each word of the book, each time I read it.
> 
> Do the honors to Mr. Peng, (and to yourself !), bougth it and stop to CRY!
>  Best Regards

----------


## mariog

I've bought recently from Amazon.com, they have International shipping option.

It costs $111.20 plus shipping.

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Regards

----------


## DSB123

All,
    It's worth putting your very short arms in your very deep pockets and endeavouring to reach the money in there and purchase the book instead of pleading for "bootleg" copies!!!

----------


## jas.jagadish

Piping Stress Analysis By L.C.Peng

if someone has plz send it jas.jagadish@yahoo.com

----------


## Mohd Zurairi Abd Ghani

dear friend,
please share this book.
tq
zurftems@gmail.com
=)

----------


## fireball71

me too in need of "Pipe Stress Engineering by Liang-Chuan Peng "..anybody can help us?



ThanksSee More: Piping Stress Analysis By L.C.Peng

----------


## sayedfarhanali

No one wANTS to Help US !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :Frown:

----------


## salzvision

For those people who think that It is worth buying please buy from me at very cheap price of 10 dollars only  :Big Grin: ...

But as said by many people it is worth buying book even if it is 150 dollar a piece.

Seriously, What I can do is buy the book from my credit card in just 20 minutes...I just need 10 dollar so that all of the contributors can have a copy of it and we would be happy that we all have a share of it...

I will send the copy to all donars on their emails. What they want to do with it will not be my headache.

I have a hardcopy of it in my office and if any individual wants it like that I can scan it but that also needs a bit of cash :S i'm sorry for that.

Though it is better that we get it from someone who has it and than buy it obviously because every author deserves to be paid for whatever he puts up.

Regards,
Salz

----------


## josefreitas

here a help:
Piping Stress Handbook - by Victor Helguero
    In PDF format, with cover (383 Pages & 109.449 MB)
    Link: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## liewnh

There's no digital version available.

I bought a hard copy from ASME Press last Christmas for $135. Believe me, it's worth it.

NH Liew

----------


## rakanandhan

Sorry Friends. Finally i purchase Mr Peng Book. We Must Salute Our Peng. Please Please order the Book.

----------


## amacathot06

i am also need this

----------


## DSB123

Well amacathot06,
                           Follow the following Procedure to aquire the book as rakananhan undoubtedly did.

1. Place hand deep into pocket to extracate money/chequebook.
2. Send Money/cheque with order form (from ASME) to ASME Publications (See Website for address)
3. Wait for book to arrive.
4. Read and understand why book is worth the purchase price.

----------


## FSRFSR

dude,please buy the book.. if i have a money i will buy it.. wait until i have graduated from the university .. thx mr Peng  :Smile:

----------


## comizeti

"Pipe Stress Engineering by Liang-Chuan Peng " 

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

replace ------ with  "h o t f i l e" (without space)
 :Smile:

----------


## Mohd Zurairi Abd Ghani

Morning Nabilia,
What is the full address for this link?  can you share it with me?
zurftems@gmail.com
really need your help.
TQ

----------


## Nabilia

> Morning Nabilia,
> What is the full address for this link?  can you share it with me?
> zurftems@gmail.com
> really need your help.
> TQ



It is there in the post.  replace the --- with the word "h o t f i l e" without the spaces

----------


## Mohd Zurairi Abd Ghani

Dear Nabilia.


is this the correct link?
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

but sadly error 404-Not Found.
can you guide me.See More: Piping Stress Analysis By L.C.Peng

----------


## raji@singapura

thank you verymuch!!!

----------


## Mohd Zurairi Abd Ghani

thank Nabilia.you save my day once again..may God bless you=)

----------


## amacathot06

Thank you very much Friend.





> "Pipe Stress Engineering by Liang-Chuan Peng " 
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> ...

----------


## Noppakhun

Thank you so much

----------


## fireball71

Thank you very much Friend nabilia

----------


## Paldex

I thank my friend. At the same time we must respect the great person in technical wise Mr.Peng. If u read/compare other technical books say for ex. piping handbook, they simply follow the earlier notes or gather information from other books (especially the Shashi menon books - i suspect he copy the notes from other books and form a new book with different title) and put in a new book. But if u take this Peng book, every information he provided based on his 35+ years of experience, where we might not have got from other books. 

So it is good to respect him, so that the information contained in his book also good for us to remember...

I am not criticizing, just think about a situation - If u have hardworked for a job and if the appreciation is given to the non-hardworker, how will u feel....

Think of it....

----------


## A.Venugopal

In the forum these books  had been the most sought after : Menon,s Piping calculation manual, Mcketta,s Piping handbook and Peng's book. Undoubtedly Pengs book was most sought after among these selected three .  Surprizingly , not only in this forum but elsewhere also when ever a request is made for Pengs book , it is immediately accompanied by an admonishment from some one else , that we should respect the author and buy that book instead. It is really unique for Pengs book. Those who could lay their hands on this great work could tell other what is good in that book , not in general terms but specifically which item is most amazingly handled in that book, what is great in that book, again not in general terms , in an educative way. IN what aspects this book is unique , what is great , what is interesting to the readers like review . That will be true respect paid to Peng . Look forward to this kind of  pouring in tributes , now that the book is open to all . 

Bye and best regards

Venugopal

----------


## DSB123

Venogopal,
                   Buy the book and then you will know whats in it!!!!!

----------


## zeen88

thank you

----------


## mrk

i am looking for this book for a long time...

Thank u very much  comizeti ...

----------


## williamsking

Thank you very much comizeti ... 
But the link is dead,please check and re-upload it.

----------


## rahullavand

pl. send to me @ rahul_lavand@rediffmail.com

See More: Piping Stress Analysis By L.C.Peng

----------


## rahullavand

pl. send this book
me to rahul_lavand@rediffmail.com

----------


## DSB123

rahullavend,
                   The book is worth spending the cash on - so buy it. Stop having short arms and deep pockets!!!!

----------


## ehtisham

I hav it ....tried to upload on various sites bt cudnt...its more than 30MB
would ttry and upload soon

----------


## ehtisham

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## ehtisham

part 1


**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] Stress Engineering_PENG_1.pdf

or

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] MEtUTGs4NnlsMHhFQlE9PQ

----------


## A.Venugopal

> Venogopal,
>                    Buy the book and then you will know whats in it!!!!!



 Dear friend, I have already purchased the book about two months ago, online , COD from Flipkart, Bangalore . Unfortunately , my current rush of works did not give me enough of time to savour it, but with my limited reading of the book ,I agree with all fanatic admirers of Pengs book that it is indeed a master piece, painstakingly compiled work of beauty , the author goes to great lengths to explain each and every  aspect to beginners. It is a wonderful exhaustive book for beginners and the professionals as well. To the first reader I suggest the preface , it tells you first of all why should you read this book , or any other book on Pipe stress engineering before you begin your model on Ceaser.

The book is a league above my level to review, but it is a rare beauty.

Best regards

Venugopal

----------


## Francisco Aguilar

thanks to the all that shared this good book

----------


## rahullavand

thanka lot....................

----------


## gateaux_boy

Dear ehtisham, thank so much to share the best pipe stress book.

----------


## Tiberius

many thanks
much apreciated

----------


## antics

can somebody post these files again, links are dead, thanx in advanced

----------


## ehtisham

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]


*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: Piping Stress Analysis By L.C.Peng

----------


## Mohd Zurairi Abd Ghani

Dear friends
Please find link below for your document.

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Best regard.

----------


## antics

Thank you dear colleague.

----------


## defy

Thanks all the people who share the link

----------


## deepakoshwal

Interested too.... please, post the link (Anyone...)

----------


## almuslem

thanks a lot for every one who shared alink

----------


## tobbe

plz upload it again,

i cant download it.

tanx

----------


## Muhammad Aqeel

I hv the book if sb needs it do e-mail me at aqeels2k@hotmail.com

Aqeel

----------


## Muhammad Aqeel

for L.C Peng Book e-mail me at aqeels2k@hotmail.com

----------


## Muhammad Aqeel

if u need L.C peng e-mail me at aqeels2k@hotmail.com

----------


## soufianed34

pls send me also 
soufianed34@gmail.com

----------


## VINEESHVS

Pls  im also in need, pls send it to me vs.vineesh@gmail.com

----------


## btalon

please send to gymattic@hotmail.com




Would die for a copy of this.See More: Piping Stress Analysis By L.C.Peng

----------


## DSB123

btalon,
         You do not need to die for a copy just puchase a copy from the publishers like any self respecting engineer would do.

----------


## btalon

> btalon,
>          You do not need to die for a copy just puchase a copy from the publishers like any self respecting engineer would do.





Well DSB123, if I could financially afford it I would buy it in a second, but I am a poor student just wrapping up his undergrad with a heavy interest in this subject. 

Thanks for the morale hike this morning.

----------


## preets

> pls send me also



Hello Everyone,

     i have that book please let me know how to share this book. Its 42 mb and forum is not allowing me to attached this pdf file. 

from 
preets

----------


## muiz1

Thanks a lot all for sharing

----------


## aap

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## dariuszkijonka

pls send me also 
dariuszkijonka@wp.pl

----------


## VictorM

Thanks for sharing. I just downloaded both parts from 2shared.com.

----------


## onomeanthony

shared the part 2 again pls.. d former link to part 2 is dead

----------


## farzin5791

pls send me also : mozafari.farzin@gmail.com
i will really appreciated

----------

